# ABF / ABF-clone



## Seax_Smith (Jun 1, 2007)

HAe been doing a lot of research on this, so don't scream "SEARCH".

THinking about an ABF or Clone for my MArk II.

What I want out of it is too many buckets of torque down low and am willing to sacrifice the top side HP to get it.

Am interested only in getting to 80 or so ASAP, after that doesn't matter to me that much. If I top out at 120 or so, I'll be happy with that.

Questions:

Is an 11:1 ABF or ABF clone the direction I should be headd to get this?

Would I be better off going 2x or 4x over on the bore?

Would I be better off getting a TDI crank and figuring out what I need for pistons?

Overboring Leads to the detonation issue with High compression but should get me more torque, right?

Stroking the engine with an TDI crank, and what ever rods/and pistons make it work to 11:1 would get me top end and caost a litlle torque, right?

oh, and I want to avoid the 944 2.5 low reving engine thing

2.0 or 2.2 should be able to keep the RPMs up there is the components are al ablanced and lightened, right?

THanks much.


----------



## vwmaniac16vr6 (Nov 17, 2004)

the abf is probley not what you want from your decription as it makes 170ish to the crank and compared to a vr6 isn't especially torquie. your going to want to go down the tdi crank stroker path.


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

ABF is not cheap and makes 140-180 whp

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5143274-The-how-to-16v-my-ABA


----------



## leon whalen (May 28, 2007)

to build an abf clone or "aba16v" with extra low end torque you definitely want the tdi crank.
if you use aba block, aba rods, 9a pistons & tdi crank, you will get 11:1 comp. you will also want an adj. cam gear so you can dial the power down low. if you are building a street car, you will want a 2.25 inch exhaust. not a 2.5. also keep the stock intake. aftermarket short runner intakes & 2.5 inch exhaust are good for high end HP, but not low end torque.

i have an aba16v stroker in my 94 gti..........and it is torky 

for quick acceleration you will also want a close ratio trans. with 4.24 final drive or at least 3.94


----------



## Seax_Smith (Jun 1, 2007)

leon whalen said:


> to build an abf clone or "aba16v" with extra low end torque you definitely want the tdi crank.
> if you use aba block, aba rods, 9a pistons & tdi crank, you will get 11:1 comp. you will also want an adj. cam gear so you can dial the power down low. if you are building a street car, you will want a 2.25 inch exhaust. not a 2.5. also keep the stock intake. aftermarket short runner intakes & 2.5 inch exhaust are good for high end HP, but not low end torque.
> 
> i have an aba16v stroker in my 94 gti..........and it is torky
> ...


Thanks Leon,

Is what I was looking for in a complete manner which I can understand


----------



## leon whalen (May 28, 2007)

glad i could help, good luck with your build...:beer::beer:


----------



## Seax_Smith (Jun 1, 2007)

leon whalen said:


> glad i could help, good luck with your build...:beer::beer:


Thanks Much.

Any odd things I should look out for taking this route? What injection system are you using? Am think about runniong motronic because I don't want to mess with a stand alone right away.

Any Idea what I can expect for torque and HP numbers?


----------



## leon whalen (May 28, 2007)

Seax_Smith said:


> Thanks Much.
> 
> Any odd things I should look out for taking this route? What injection system are you using? Am think about runniong motronic because I don't want to mess with a stand alone right away.
> 
> Any Idea what I can expect for torque and HP numbers?


you will have to grind the counter weights on the tdi crank to clear the oil squirters in the block. this will require re-balancing the crank. the tdi crank weighs 38lbs. the aba crank weighs 32lbs. 
( i bull nosed the front of the counter weights and knife edged them to the rear) this brought the weight of the tdi crank down to 31.6lbs.

i used the stock aba management with an aba16v chip from t.t. tunning. it is a lot cheaper than stand alone and my car is a daily that i hobby drag race.


----------



## Seax_Smith (Jun 1, 2007)

thanks much!

any other tips, etc.... looking to gather info, and dont want to put the time and money into building a granade.


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

squirter #4 is sunk higher in the block. My machinist sunk squirters 1-3 the same distance to clear the crank. I am doing a TDI crank, 84mm pistons at 11:1, ABA rods


----------



## leon whalen (May 28, 2007)

antichristonwheels said:


> squirter #4 is sunk higher in the block. My machinist sunk squirters 1-3 the same distance to clear the crank. I am doing a TDI crank, 84mm pistons at 11:1, ABA rods


sinking the squirters is also a great way to clear the crank, but for a quick revver you will want to lighten the crank and fly wheel. shaving a little weight makes a big difference in spinning up quicker. the tdi crank can be lightened to 27lbs. but on a street car your revs will drop too quick when you let off the throttle, making it a pain to drive in traffic. that is why i settled on keeping it close to stock aba weight.

my set up has 
lightened fly wheel
dual exhaust cam conversion
raceland 4 into 2 into 1 header
ported/polished head
angle valve job
t.t. exhaust
t.t. aba16v chip
t.t.adj. cam wheel
4k trans with 3.94 final drive


----------

